# Putting in my 2 Weeks



## idekokay (Aug 12, 2021)

So I’ve only worked at Target for about a week (it wasn’t really a good week anyways but thats besides the point) I’ve just got offered a job I wanted that has a better schedule and more pay so I am needing to put in my two weeks. If I go on workday and resign there do I have the option of doing my two weeks notice from there or will I still have to write my letter and hand it in? And if that is the case who should I give that letter to? HR? Will they even ask about why I’m leaving? I don’t really know if I should tell them about the other job. I wish I wasn’t one of those people quitting so soon after starting but no one spent time training me anyways and I was just kinda thrown into the fire so lol.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 12, 2021)

You can do it in Workday, but let HR know too. They need to hire your replacement.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 12, 2021)

Yetive said:


> You can do it in Workday, but let HR know too. They need to hire your replacement.


Agreed but I would type a note and give it to your primary TL. Good luck.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 13, 2021)

Go for it. Better pay and schedule you might not get another chance.


----------

